# Good vs Bad of Easton EC90 SL wheels



## giro

I 'm interrested in EC90 SL wheelset but still can't get much information about it. All I know is weight 1232g and 38mm rim depth.
For the weight, really close to Zipp but the rim is not as deep as Zipp.
I have a set of Token T50 with 14xxg and 50mm depth. I 'm looking for wheels that multi-purpose good on flat and climb. 

I 'm so curious will the 38mm rim work well for aerodynamic and rotation on flat?? And is it stiff enough for climbing? One of my team-mate almost crash on climb with Zipp 404 while it flex and it 's spokes ran into his speed/cadence sencer.

Anyone used or using this wheels? Let 's talk about how it works, benefit and bad point of EC90 SL.

Also, will I notice a BIG change between Token T50 and EC90 SL, will it worth enough to invest?


----------

